# which loach?



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey guys i was loach shopping...and i was wondering what loach would best suit my tank. i have a 26gal bowfront with 2 comets, 1 striped raphael with baby, 2 dwarf gourami, and one common plecy. i wanted something that would stay small, not nip as much, and still have that loachy charm. is the queen dario loach a good choice? i hear they stay at about 3 inches each. are they aggressive? i know from past experiences that some loaches like nipping at the long comet tails. thanks


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I have Queens. They REALLY should be in groups. Mine are borderline nippy but not as bad as some. The more you have the better they behave. Where did you see Queens? Wow. But with 2 goldfish you really shouldn't be adding adding anymore fish unless you have clear plans to move the goldies out in the forseeable future.

violet


----------

